# baby goats can't stand



## sheliamt1957 (Jan 29, 2014)

Two nannies have had babies who can't stand. Gave babies colostrum from mother. Babies are 2 days old. Gave selenium injection. Has sucked bottle, but now will not suck and still can't stand. Keeping in house where it is warm. Any ideas on what else to do?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you getting anything down them at all? If not, they will become severely dehydrated and won't want anything to eat. Pull up on their skin....if it slips back into place, they are not dehydrated (yet); if it stays "tented", they are dehydrated and need fluids immediately. If they are not dehydrated, try drenching with some high energy fluids. I would use a teaspoon of whiskey in some sugar water or milk if they were mine, but most people on this forum really frown on the whiskey thing. Whiskey gives a very quick burst of energy and a burst of warmth from the inside. Find the homemade electrolyte solution that is posted on several other threads and drench with that (I would add a little extra molasses or honey to it for the energy boost)

Have you had any other babies that don't have this issue? Seems funny that 2 separate does would kid and have the same problem so close together. Hopefully since I've bumped your thread up someone else will see it and answer too


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

they haven't stood at all??????? not good. baby goats usually stand within the hr of being born. i would most certainly get fluids in them otherwise things could get bad fast. drench if needed. have you thought of floppy kid syndrome? i am not completely knowledgeable on the subject, but i would look into that

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

How are the kids today?


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is the suck reflex today?
Is he still in the house & what is his temp?
Mouth needs to be toasty warm before any feedings don't feed him unless he has at least 100 temp.


----------

